# Mcculloch Double Eagle 50 chain saw air filter



## 4stroker (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone know where I might find an airfilter element for the above mentioned saw? I have tried all over and cannot for the life of me find one.. 

Aftermarket will do or if anyone has some suggestions on how to fabricate and/or adapt one from another model...

Thanks, Mark


----------



## pioneer 1074 (Jul 12, 2010)

try www.chainsawr.com, they have lots of Mcculloch parts


----------

